# Updated Cycle Pics... 5% body fat... Leg Pics Included!



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a few updated pics from the gym... I am right about 5% body  fat and have put on some nice clean muscle size as well... My  vascularity is pretty much scary right now and my overall progress is  just sweet... I am really loving this cycle... I have right about 2  months left... The beauty with primo and eq is that the gains, while  slow and steady, remain constant throughout, so it really helps the  mentality to continue to see gains... I see everyday as a day to achieve  just a bit more and make more progress... Happy, but never satisfied is  how I do it... 

I have been accused in the past of taking the  same poses and avoiding posting pics of my legs... I think it's  extremely comical so I took a few leg shots... The funny thing is that  people at the gym ask me all the time if I have calf implants and ask  what I do to get them the way they are... I just get so caught up in my  ab pictures that I never take other shots so I decided to do that this  time... 

Next time I will get some back shots... My back is covered in a mural of tattoos but it still is showing extreme V shape cut... 

You can see my shoulders are probably my best part besides abs and the vascularity is crazy... Thank you for all the support... 

Here is the cycle... Recently added mast e to it... 

1-20  test cyp  350 mg week
1-20  primo  600 mg week
1-20  eq  800 mg week
11-20  mast e  800 mg week
1-6  winstrol 50 mg day
7-20  Gw-501516  CARDARINE  20 mg day
11-20  s4  50 mg day


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy freaky! Looking great!!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## joe 2013 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shredded man !


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks Ravishing! (No Homo)


----------



## Cedric Beaudoin (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome calf !


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 14, 2014)

You look great but I have to say I doubt 5%.  Only lower back/glutes would show that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2014)

Wicked vascularity Dylan!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2014)

Stats? 150 lbs or so?


----------



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Stats? 150 lbs or so?



Lol... Nice... 6'1 188. 5%


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> You look great but I have to say I doubt 5%.  Only lower back/glutes would show that.



I always take the same type of pics so I did different ones but my avatar shows the type of bf I have... I am right at 5%... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

ALL gear used on this cycle is used from AY and sarms1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2014)

24K said:


> Lol... Nice... 6'1 188. 5%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree with Bush, need to see your lower back to claim that body fat but you are very lean.


----------



## 24K (Feb 14, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive... Coming soon


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 14, 2014)

Cawk pics will help narrow it down even mOre


----------



## afg24 (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome physique fcken cares if your 150lb or 190lb sik conditioning! !


----------



## jadean (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome job brother


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2014)

24K said:


> ALL gear used on this cycle is used from *AY and sarms1*


Yet another endorsement of AY gear. If you are interested in going private source with AY and have a vet background, hit me or Pittsburgh63 up.

On another note... at some point me and the Ms are going to try SARMS1 GW..... Maybe not a log but definite updates.  You guys even remotely interested should give 24k a shout.  SUPER knowledgeable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

Impressed! 5% by scan or calapers.


----------



## BigFucker (Feb 14, 2014)

Good work bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2014)

lmao


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

dammnnn sonn

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking crazy! I can't understand how it is possible to stay that lean year round...

I'd do one big bulk to gain a little more size though - I'm sure with your determination you'd be able to get much bigger. But we all have different goals and I respect that!


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 15, 2014)

Sylvester Stallone got a 2% or 3.0% body fat when shooting Rambo 3, that was brutal, just eating tuna, spinach and a bit of water 3 times a day.  In another note I met someone on dating site once and she claimed to have a 7% body fat and was fit not skinny fit, of course I was skeptical and I told her to send me pics or to meet to see if that was the case, never hear from her again.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 15, 2014)

vascularity is crazy. 

delts lookin' swole man. 

do you do any curls? or any bicep/forearm training?


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 16, 2014)

since you like working core, have you ever tried heavy plank rows? 

i love those. normally put my feet on a bench and my non lifting hand on a propped up on a dumbbell.


----------



## prop01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Calves do look impressive !


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lmao



Maybe he's BP?


----------



## jbranken (Feb 17, 2014)

Very good progress brother. I hope I can maintain a bf like that when I reach my desired size


----------



## Osama Bin Liftin (Feb 19, 2014)

You're running almost 3 grams of gear, and that is not taking into consideration the other research chemicals.. you are are only 188 pounds?  Also, I would say you are more around the 8-9% range based on your back.  Any Quad or Hamstring pics?


----------



## 24K (Feb 19, 2014)

Osama Bin Liftin said:


> You're running almost 3 grams of gear, and that is not taking into consideration the other research chemicals.. you are are only 188 pounds?  Also, I would say you are more around the 8-9% range based on your back.  Any Quad or Hamstring pics?



You are still around?.  We all know who you are... Stay out of my threads please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 19, 2014)

You are real lean for sure. You must not have good genetics for size, or your diet is way wrong. That is a lot of gear to be taking for a guy your size. You should be able to maintain that on far less gear, or none at all.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 19, 2014)

haters gonna hate bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not hating on him at all. He looks great. I just can't imagine it takes all that gear to have or maintain that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2014)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I'm not hating on him at all. He looks great. I just can't imagine it takes all that gear to have or maintain that.



Ppl don't need 300g of protein to maintain either but they do. 

Hell, I can grow on 200g of real food derived protein or even a little less and I'm +220.


----------

